# Eigenen Zweitrechner als Webserver?



## hauke1981 (9. April 2008)

Hi, 

kann ich meinen Zweitrechner als Webserver einsetzen? So das ich dann praktisch meine Homepage ins Internet stellen kann ohne zu einem Webspace Anbieter gehen zu müssen. Hat das einer schonmal gemacht ? Die Domäne müsste ich dann halt noch zahlen. Oder ist es billiger zu einen Anbieter zu gehen?

Greetz


----------



## mattit-jah (9. April 2008)

Hallo,

das geht! Einfach einen Webserver aufsetzten und was du sonst noch brauchst.

Ob es billiger ist? Hmm kommt drauf an was du an Strom bezahlen musst  Ne keine Ahnung, denke schon.

Wenn du keine feste IP von deinem Provider hast brauchst du sowas wie DynDNS das immer deine IP aktuallisiert.

Sonst gibts keine Probleme.

Bei weiteren Fragen, frag!

Grüß


----------



## hauke1981 (9. April 2008)

Dann muss ich halt die verbindung mit dem internet aufrecht erhalten zum Glück hab ich ne Flatrate ;-)

Welchen Webserver würdest du mir empfehlen  Gibt es schon welche die wo dann DynDNS haben?


----------



## shutdown (9. April 2008)

DynDns ist ein eigenes Programm, dass sich darum kümmert, dir jedes mal, wenn du eine neue IP von deinem Provider bekommst (24 - Stunden - Reconnect!), diese IP im DNS-System bekannt zu machen.

Ich würde dir aber raten, vorher mal noch deine Vertragsbedingungen (auch AGB) zu deiner Flatrate durchzulesen. Es kann gut sein, dass dort das dauerhafte Aufrechterhalten einer Verbindung für einen Webserver-Betrieb ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## gamba (9. April 2008)

Hallo Hauke,

wenn du einen zweiten Rechner aufsetzen willst, ist es teurer als ein Provider zu beauftragen. Aber es gibt andere Vorteile von einem Webserver @ home. (Einstellungen etc.....) 

Ich habe eine Adresse bei Dyndns. Einfach auf http://www.dyndns.com registrieren. Dann brauchst du noch einen Client (DeeEnEs,.....) der deine IP aktualisiert. 

Als Webserver für den Homerechner kann ich dir XAMPP empfehlen. 

Gruß


----------



## hauke1981 (9. April 2008)

Danke, 

von dem webserver xampp habe ich schon mal gehört.

@shutdown: an das hab ich gar nicht gedacht, dass das ausgeschlossen sein kann, da muss ich doch dann mal lieber nachschauen

ansonsten gehe ich zu einem anbieter wo nicht so teuer ist im monat, kann mir da einer einen empfehlen? Traffic wird bei meiner seite nicht so arg viel entstehen und ein riesigen speicherplatz brauch ich auch nicht, nicht schlecht wäre es wenn ich js Dateien und vielleicht php verwenden könnte.


----------



## mattit-jah (9. April 2008)

Hmm knallhart.de soll recht gut sein. Schau mal unter https://knallhart.de/domains/ ob das deinen Wünschen entspricht.


----------



## hauke1981 (14. April 2008)

Hier im Forum hat doch einer mal Webspace angeboten. Find den Thread gerade nicht. Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen oder kann mir einer Webspace anbieten?


----------

